#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Database and Content >  >  Which are the different types of relational database?

## Bhavya

Relational databases are a database designed to identify relations between stored objects of information. All relational database systems use SQL language for querying and preserving the database. There are different types of relational database in the market. Can you guys tell me the different types of relational database and their usage?

----------

